# Electric Or Gas Golf Cart?



## sassyjvg

I am in the market to purchase a golf cart but am unsure whether to go with gas or electric. Which did you decide on and why?


----------



## CamperAndy

Is this for golfing or camping?

Golf course, electric only.

Camping ,electric first gas second.

As you can see I lean to electric, no where near the same noise level is the main reason.

Now I would also consider on if they are new or used and if there was a significant difference in price. As these could play into the decision.


----------



## LaydBack

Andy, that's my wife, and we'd basically be taking it camping and using it around the house. I've seen people on here complaining about the noise the carts make, but after going to a dealer and hearing both, I know we've gone to places where the the staff drives gas carts. We were just curious as to what type of carts fellow Outbackers take camping with them.


----------



## Y-Guy

Many parks will not allow Golf Carts, those that do may restrict to Electric just due to the noise. If they allow electric ones then some folks will try to bring in their ATV/UTV so seems many are stating electric only. Don't assume that because they allow staff to buzz around they will allow you to as well. If you have some regular campground you go to, call around and see what they allow or don't allow. Many of the larger, and more exclusive RV resorts have posted policies. Unless you need to take it off road, electric will tend to be your safer bet to be allowed, as quiet as the gas ones are they are still not as quiet as electric.


----------



## jasonrebecca

My in-laws have a home in Sun City West, AZ and it is legal for golf carts to be on the road there.
Several people have the old Yamaha's that are gas, others have electric EZ Go carts and we are seeing more and more of these on the road.


----------



## wolverine

We have an older EZGO gas golf cart on the farm, but we never take it camping. A campground near us allows both gas and electric golf carts, but they also require liability insurance for them.


----------



## LaydBack

We decided on gas. It's a 2011 Yamaha Drive PTV. It fills up the bed, I have to leave the tailgate off, and as you can see in the pics, it's only a couple of inches from the front cap, when I knife it all the way. I ordered a longer shank to get a couple more inches of clearance.


----------



## mountainlady56

I have an 08 Yamaha Drive G29. It's kinda loud, and, right now, it's in the shop. Seems it probably had a defective clutch on it, when I bought it, and it wasn't detected, even though I told the dealer it wasn't pulling the hills like I thought it should. So, now, that clutch has caused damage to another clutch, and ruined 2 belts, and I'm looking at a $1600 repair bill, including labor. Not very happy about it, as we haven't used it that much. But, part of the reason was that it wasn't pulling well. I'm either getting it fixed or trade it. Money, money, money!!







There was a song about that.......sorry..have to laugh to keep from crying!!







Oops!!
Oh, FYI........insurance on them only runs about $80/year. Have to have it to operate it on roads in our gated community.
Darlene


----------



## LaydBack

mountainlady56 said:


> I have an 08 Yamaha Drive G29. It's kinda loud, and, right now, it's in the shop. Seems it probably had a defective clutch on it, when I bought it, and it wasn't detected, even though I told the dealer it wasn't pulling the hills like I thought it should. So, now, that clutch has caused damage to another clutch, and ruined 2 belts, and I'm looking at a $1600 repair bill, including labor. Not very happy about it, as we haven't used it that much. But, part of the reason was that it wasn't pulling well. I'm either getting it fixed or trade it. Money, money, money!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a song about that.......sorry..have to laugh to keep from crying!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops!!
> Oh, FYI........insurance on them only runs about $80/year. Have to have it to operate it on roads in our gated community.
> Darlene


Thanks, sorry to hear of your woes....oddly enough, I just took my secondary (rear) clutch and air box off today and shipped them to plowmanscarts.com. It wasn't because of problems, I just wanted to have them modded as an upgrade. I do hear that some people aren't as impressed with the pulling power out of the factory, and for about $200, I'm having it upgraded and getting a different belt, air cleaner, and carburetor jets that should definitely give it the extra umph to haul 4 people without struggle. I think that I may have heard that there have been some changes over the years, so hopefully I have a more pleasant experience. I talked to the owner of the shop where I sent my parts, and he was pretty adamant that the factory muffler puts you at about 56/58 decibels, which is really not loud. He did say that you would notice a difference on paved road (seems louder) vs. other terrains. I don't know if you can remove parts, or have anyone that can, but $1600 sounds pretty expensive, for what the clutch assemblies cost. We've looked into insurance, and I'm assuming that you are speaking of liability. We're not really using it on the road, so we figured we'd start a policy closer to next camping season.


----------



## Jewellfamily

I have a gasser "Bobzilla". It is a green IR Clubcar 4 seater that the rear seats actually fold down to a flat bed. It has a 6" lift kit with 4 wheeler black widow tires and mag wheels. Its my neighborhood beer wagon. I wanted a gas one since its just step on the pedal and go, no need to charge.


----------



## gzaleski

We have an electric club car. No need to carry gas with us.


----------



## CdnOutback

Just remember that eventually you will have to replace all 6 batteries..... that's when you pay.


----------



## LaydBack

gzaleski said:


> We have an electric club car. No need to carry gas with us.


We actually don't have to carry gas or a charger either. It'd pretty hard to go through a tank of gas in the amount of time we'd be out on a camping trip. Just fill the cart before we leave, and there's nothing else to carry. A tank of gas will go a lot farther than several charges, and there's no down time for charging. It's actually loaded on the truck now, so all I've gotta do when I get off is, hook up the camper and go!!!


----------

